# weird light near Pennines?



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 28, 2007)

from my tower block, I can see this really weird light at the foot of the Pennines... it looks like a massive fire, except it's white and there's no smoke... I'd guess it's somewhere in the New Mills area... does anyone know what it is? 

It's brighter than any street lights coming from that area, and it's massive.... and it keeps shifting and glowing...

(3pm, wednesday 28th November)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2007)

radioactive flour explosion?


----------



## jonH (Nov 28, 2007)

ebay sex moomin said:
			
		

> from my tower block, I can see this really weird light at the foot of the Pennines... it looks like a massive fire, except it's white and there's no smoke... I'd guess it's somewhere in the New Mills area... does anyone know what it is?
> 
> It's brighter than any street lights coming from that area, and it's massive.... and it keeps shifting and glowing...
> 
> (3pm, wednesday 28th November)


is this on drugs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2007)

The Fog


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Nov 28, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> radioactive flour explosion?



 

It's still going; it's really bright... There's been nothing on BBC Manchester about it tho, so I'll just presume it's something benign, like a new age folk rave or summat... how exactly _do_ they party down in New Mills?!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 28, 2007)

Pendle Witches

Lucifer over Lancashire


----------



## Bingo (Nov 29, 2007)

Where's New Mills, near Rochdale. I'm from a wee village just over the Yorkshire border and have seen some REALLY wierd shit up there....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Bingo said:
			
		

> Where's New Mills, near Rochdale. I'm from a wee village just over the Yorkshire border and have seen some REALLY wierd shit up there....



What like?

I am not surprised though. Living in Yorkshire and all.


----------



## moose (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry, I was wearing nylon knickers that day


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 2, 2007)

same pair?


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 4, 2007)

Bingo said:
			
		

> Where's New Mills, near Rochdale. I'm from a wee village just over the Yorkshire border and have seen some REALLY wierd shit up there....


no, it's kinda in the Pennine foothills...

I think I worked out what the weird light was- maybe an immense Christmas tree reflecting it's lights off patchy fog...

altho I also saw some weird blue flashes in the sky at the same time (totally stone-cold sober). No idea what _that_ was...

what have_ you_ seen, Bingo?


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 4, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Lucifer over Lancashire


Nah; just containers, and their drivers!


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2007)

Where's the pics?!!


----------



## Chorlton (Dec 4, 2007)

ebay sex moomin said:
			
		

> no, it's kinda in the Pennine foothills...
> 
> I think I worked out what the weird light was- maybe an immense Christmas tree reflecting it's lights off patchy fog...
> 
> ...



that'll be planes coming into Wythenshawe International airport won't it?


climbing kinder you can touch their wheels as they fly over


----------



## Nikkormat (Dec 4, 2007)

Chorlton said:
			
		

> that'll be planes coming into Wythenshawe International airport won't it?
> 
> 
> climbing kinder you can touch their wheels as they fly over



I would think so. I was up Kinder at night a couple of weeks ago, and the brightness of the aircraft lights in the fog was astounding. From a few miles away I expect it could look pretty weird.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 4, 2007)

Aye, that'll be it! they were on the flightpath; I just never seen any blue flashes before. S'all solved...  

Oddly enough, I was up Kinder at night about 2 weeks ago as well... Not at the top mind, just the lower slopes... it's so incredibly still out there, compared to Moss Side; it really invigorated me... I couldn't just not hear sirens, I couldn't hear traffic at all... beautiful



> Where's the pics?!!



David Icke's got em 

One of the things I'd really like to do up here on the tenth floor before I move out, is take some pinhole camera pics of the view over Manchester, it'd be _mint_. I once customised a broken instamatic by sellotaping silver foil over where the lens used to be- a pinhole camera with a wind-on facility, how cool is that?!

and no, I didn't use the rest of the tinfoil to make a hat- gaah, aliens _schmaliens!_


----------



## Bingo (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok here goes... I saw an unmoving bright white light in the sky as me and my girlfriend were getting in my car outside here parents house a few years ago... slightly brighter than what you expect a plane or something to be like,  but unblinking... stared at it and told her to look up, just as she did, it zipped off over the horizon in less than a second... Fuck knows what it was but I cant explain it, and I'm a pretty cynical fucker most of the time so I aint no UFO loon...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bingo said:
			
		

> Ok here goes... I saw an unmoving bright white light in the sky as me and my girlfriend were getting in my car outside here parents house a few years ago... slightly brighter than what you expect a plane or something to be like,  but unblinking... stared at it and told her to look up, just as she did, it zipped off over the horizon in less than a second... Fuck knows what it was but I cant explain it, and I'm a pretty cynical fucker most of the time so I aint no UFO loon...



All the UFO loons claim they are not UFO loons.


----------



## Bingo (Dec 7, 2007)

As if! Haha not saying it was a fookin spaceship, it was just there!


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 9, 2007)

aye- there's enough people sayin they seen weird shit in the sky, and not just nutty isolated Texan farmers either, for me to believe there's something strange happening. AS to whether it's alien spacecraft or just unusual atmospheric phenomena I haven't got a scooby. I've never seen anything that inexplicable meself tho.


----------



## starfish2000 (Dec 23, 2007)

isnt there supposed to be an unmanned prototype Combat drone flying over and people think its a UFO cos its got thrust vectoring? My mates a pilot and hes heard some stories....I think its got a D notice on it so cant be reported in the media


----------



## Bingo (Dec 26, 2007)

Where'd ya hear that one then?


----------

